# Help! Cambodia -- easiest way to get Visa???



## Cathyb (Oct 7, 2006)

We are visiting Thailand and Cambodia in Jan 2007.  Our agent recommends ZVS in San Francisco (we live in San Diego area); but they want us to mail our passports to them and we feel real uncomfortable doing that for fear of them getting lost.

1.  What is the easiest way to get a Visa in Cambodia?

2.  I read we can fill out papers on airplane and stand in line at Cambodian airport.  Is this true?  Has anyone done that recently?

3.  Has anyone mailed their passports to agencies like this without much difficulty?   Send it Registered?

Thank you in advance for ANY info    We aren't sure which way to go.


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 8, 2006)

We were in Cambodia a year ago and got the visa at the airport when we arrived.  We have mailed our passports to get visas for Nepal, things went ok, but you're right about not feeling confortable doing it that way.  It is best to contact the consulate or embassy of the country your going to rather than relying on information from travel agents or books.

Enjoy your trip -- Angkor Wat is awesome!


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 8, 2006)

Mimi: I sent you a private email with a few more questions. Thank you.


----------



## Bizzyb (Oct 9, 2006)

We went to Siem Reap in 2004 and got our visas when we arrived at the airport.
If it was me I would do it this way again, stand in line hand over your money and get the visa, no problems. We have also sent our passports through a travel agent to San Francisco for a China visa, no problems, but it does make you kinda nervous. I agree Angkor Wat is amazing. Get a guide and driver to take you around.


----------



## ValHam (Oct 9, 2006)

I obtained my visa from the nearest cambodian embassy..which in my case was  in seattle. We were required to mail our passports and than the visa was put inside our passports by the cambodian embassy in seattle.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 10, 2006)

ValHam:  About how long did the process take until you received your Visa?  Did you send passport via UPS-type and insure it when sent?  Thank you for any info.
  We almost were just going to do it at Seam Reap airport until Singapore Airline agent said -- you may run into computers being down at airport and then you are stuck there.  That changed our minds


----------



## jellson (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Cathy, are you going to Thailand first? If so, I recommend that you do it from there. There are tons of travel agents there who would do it for you, or better yet, go directly to the Cambodian Embassy in Bangkok (I'm assuming you're going to Bangkok):

Embassy of Cambodia in Thailand (Bangkok) 
No. 185 Rajddamri Road Lumpini Patumwan, Bangkok 10330 Bangkok, Thailand, 
Phone: (662) 2 546630

I did it that way a couple of years ago. I've also crossed the border from Thailand to Poipet, Cambodia, and got my visa at the border -- no hassles.

Good luck!
Jen


----------

